# Massage Therapy



## NESmith (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have a license for a Massage Therapy Spa, can a massage therapist bill 97124 & /or97140 for medical purposes such as; fibromyalgia. Or does this need to be done under the guidance of a physical Therapist? Thanks for your help


----------



## eileen.metivier (Sep 9, 2010)

Massage therapy is considered a modality of Physical Therapy.  Most insurance will only cover this service when this service is part of the Physical Therapy plan of treatment with a Licensed Physical Therapist.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sorry Eileen, but I respectfully disagree. Massage therapy can be a part of a PT program. However, it depends on your specific massage state licensure. In WA state, a massage therapist may set up shop and bill ONLY 97124 to an insurance company.  97140 is only a PT modality as it would be documented as myofascial release and not just MT. 

Please check with your MT licensure board.


----------

